# kurze Frage zu 2-CPU-System ? bringt das was ?



## Klaus Maus (23. November 2004)

Hallo,

Win2K bzw. XP kann ja als Betriebssystem für ein Multiprozessor-System eingesetzt werden. Kann man dann auf so einem Rechner z.B. 2 * Excel laufen lassen und jeder CPU ein Excel zuweisen ?

Habe etwas gegoogelt, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Wäre dankbar für eine kurze Erklärung oder einen weiterhelfenden Link.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## turboprinz (23. November 2004)

Hallo,

also ich habe wahrscheinlich deine Frage falsch verstanden aber ich versuche es trotzdem.
Klar bringt dir der Dual betreib mehr Leistung. Allerdings klingt es so als wenn du "nur" Office- Anwendungen laufen lassen möchtest. Dann bringt dir eine zweite CPU gar nichts, denn dien erster ist schon zu 90% im Leerlauf. Ein zweiter Prozessor bringt dir nur etwas wenn du etwas mit Video Capturing o.ä. zu tun hast bzw. logischerweise bei Servern!

Also normalerweise kannst du Excel ohne Probleme zweimal öffnen. Wenn nicht ist deine CPU zu schwach dann einfach nur eine günstige neue= schnellere kaufen oder mehr RAM einsetzten.

Wenn das deine Frage nicht beantwortet schon mal "Sorry!" im voraus.

Gruß

der TURBOprinz


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. November 2004)

Also 2 CPUs sind für Excel und andere Office Anwendungen doch ein wenig zuviel des guten 
Es bringt dir zwar definitiv mehr Leistung aber das wird im Office Bereich nicht stark bemerkbar sein, Excel ist nicht gerade das Program dass die CPU mächtig belastet.
Anders sieht es hier schon im bereich 3D Animation und Videobearbeitung aus, da ist es sehr sinvoll 2 Prozessoren am laufen zu haben


----------



## Tobias K. (23. November 2004)

moin


Mein vorredner hat recht.

Und ja du kannst Excel 2 mal öffnen und nein du kannst das dann nciht an jeweils einen Prozessor zuweisen, das wird alles automatisch gemacht.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## turboprinz (23. November 2004)

Danke das anscheinend niemend meinen Beitrag gelesen hat!

TURBOprinz


----------



## Klaus Maus (23. November 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, 

mit Excel arbeite ich zwar auch, war aber in dem Fall nur als Beispiel gedacht. Real habe ich Probleme (oft max. Auslastung der CPU) durch ein Analyseprogramm, welches neuronale Netze rechnet. Diese Programm läuft z.Zt. gleichzeitig auf 2 Rechnern im Netzwerk, ein Programm greift auf die Rechenergebnisse des anderen zu. 
Ich hab mir vorgestellt, daß in dem Fall ein System (unter Windows) mit 2 CPUs funktioneller wäre. 
(nur ein Rechner, weniger Hardware etc.).
Kann man sagen, wenn es so wie beschrieben im Netztwerk funktioniert, sollte es auch auf einem 2-CPU- System laufen ? Oder mache ich da irgenwo einen Denkfehler ?

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Klaus Maus (23. November 2004)

das geht ja echt schnell hier, danke ich glaub ich habe kapiert, daß das so funktioniert


----------



## turboprinz (23. November 2004)

Soweit ich weis geht das nicht. Eine Möglichkeit die Programme so um zu schreiben geibt es wohl allerdings bin ich ab da überfragt.

der TURBOprinz


----------



## Tobias K. (23. November 2004)

moin



> Danke das anscheinend niemend meinen Beitrag gelesen hat!
> 
> TURBOprinz




Doch hab ich und ich meinte dich mit "Mein vorredner hat recht", nur leider hat DJTeac ein paar Sekunden zu früh geschickt.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Klaus Maus (23. November 2004)

*Sorry, muß nochmal nachfragen wg. 2 CPU-System*



> Soweit ich weis geht das nicht. Eine Möglichkeit die Programme so um zu schreiben geibt es wohl allerdings bin ich ab da überfragt.



Ich habe das Programm zum Rumprobieren nochmal auf einem Rechner auf einer anderen Partition installiert. Beide Programme laufen einwandfrei nebeneinander (auf demselben Rechner) und können (wie im Netzwerk) gegenseitig auf Rechenergebnisse zugreifen.

Warum geht das dann nicht mit einem 2 CPU-System? nach dem Motto: Programm auf PartC: läuft unter CPU1 und das Programm auf Part. D: unter CPU2. (deshalb auch meine Frage weiter oben, ob man das selbst "verteilen" kann).

*Welche Kriterien sind da ausschlaggebend *  Ich hatte so den Hintergedanken, daß man alle Programme, welche sich mehrfach öffnen lassen (Excel, Paint etc.) dann auf die gewünschte CPU "verteilen" kann. (aber das geschieht ja anscheinend automatisch)

Das Programm kann ich nicht umschreiben. Der 2. Rechner ist da die einfachere Lösung (falls ich das mit den 2 CPUs vergessen muß)

Grüße und Danke für Eure Mühe
Klaus


----------



## Cheese (23. November 2004)

Also die Zuteilung der Anwendung zu der jeweiligen CPU kannst du ned machen, des macht das Betriebssystem je nach Anforderung der jeweiligen Anwendung selber. 

Aber es stellt sich die Frage, ob du auch bereit bist, den Preis für ein Dual-System hinzulegen... Ich weiß zwar ned, was deine Berechnungen alles an In/Output auf Festplatten und Co haben... Aber du brauchst auf alle Fälle spezielle Prozessoren dafür, die multiprozessorfähig sind (AMD Opteron z.B.) und bei guter Leistung auch ned billig, dann, wenn mich ned alles täuscht, auch einen ECC registered RAM, der kostet auch mehr als normaler, evtl halt auch noch ein Raid-System... Meiner Meinung nach kommst da mit 2 guten Einzelsystemen (z.B. Athlon 64) besser weg....


----------



## Klaus Maus (23. November 2004)

> Meiner Meinung nach kommst da mit 2 guten Einzelsystemen (z.B. Athlon 64) besser weg...



darum geht es ja letztendlich, aber um das auszurechnen muß ich halt erst wissen, ob diese Programme so laufen. (jedes auf einer CPU). Der Datenoutput ist nicht das Problem - eher die Berechnung davor. Der SoftwareHersteller schweigt dazu, (man benötigt für jeden Rechner einen Dongle), bei einem Dualsystem würden z.B. diese Kosten schon mal wegfallen.

Deshalb oben meine Frage: wie kann ich das vorher rauskriegen, oder welche Kriterien zählen da ?  Ließe sich das Programm z.B. nur einmal starten, wäre mir klar, daß ich da ein Problem hätte. Aber so ?

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Cheese (23. November 2004)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal kurz Informiert:

Das Betriebssystem verteilt bei einem Multi-CPU-System die Prozesse auf die CPU's, d.H. für dich, wenn deine Application bei doppelter Ausführung auch 2 Prozesse startet, dürfte es gehen, so wie es angedacht ist. 
Aber wenn der Hersteller darüber schweigt, wirst wohl über einen Test nicht rumkommen... Denn wenn nur 1 Prozess gestartet wird, wird auch nur 1 CPU ausgelastet. Bei Excel z.B. kann des auch eingestellt werden, ob bei mehrfachem Aufruf auch mehrere Prozesse gestartet werden. 

Hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Klaus Maus (23. November 2004)

*danke vorerst*

Okay, werde mal versuchen so eine Maschine zu finden und das dann mal zu probieren, bevor ich mir so ein Ding zusammenbaue.

Danke für Eure Antworten
Grüße
Klaus


----------

